# Dwa license for a wolf???



## Sjd1987

Hi

I'm asking on behalf of a friend of mine. She has a hybrid wolf and when I join on RFUK and read the DWA section mentioned she might need a dwa license. 
I was a bit confussed about the hybrid wolf license bit and so was she. 
Anyway the wolf is a cross between a German Shepard and wolf. It's 75% wolf and only 25% German Shepard. It's kept in a rented one bed house (council owned) not sure if that means anything. Also is taken for walks everyday without a mussel or anything. (personally I am quite scared of it and it can do a lot of damage, it jumped up my uncle and he was literally bleeding quite badly) she can't really control it but wants to keep it (don't ask me why) she is now worried if she needs a dwa license and gets rejected and they find out bout him. Or someone reports her as it's not the friendliest of wolf/dog. I think it was abused as a pup as she got it and it was already quite big maybe a couple of years old.

Anyway any help would be really appreciated so I can pass it on and she can either not be stressed out or decide what she will do.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sjd1987

Sorry forgot to mention his mum was 100% wolf and dad was half wolf and half German Shepard if this helps.


----------



## Lachesis melanocephala

It takes two seconds to put in a miniscule amount of effort, and get the information you’re looking for. 
*ARCHIVE: Defra, UK - : Wildlife Protection - Dangerous Wild Animals Act - Hybrids of domestic animals*


----------



## kelluz

Sjd1987 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I was a bit confussed about the hybrid wolf license bit and so was she.
> Anyway the wolf is a cross between a German Shepard and wolf. It's 75% wolf and only 25% German Shepard. *It's kept in a rented one bed house (council owned) not sure if that means anything. Also is taken for walks everyday without a mussel or anything. (personally I am quite scared of it and it can do a lot of damage, it jumped up my uncle and he was literally bleeding quite badly) she can't really control it but wants to keep it *(don't ask me why)


then she shouldn't have it...too many people get these dogs and haven't the space or knowledge to look after it


----------



## coldestblood

If the animal is what she says, then she's keeping it illegally. Wolf hybrids are not 'pets', and walking it (mussled or not) is illegal, and as much as a risk to the general public as a true wolf.

I'm no expert on wolf hybrids, but I'm guessing it would require the same conditions as a 100% wolf. I suspect this would mean a secure, dedicated - outside - enclosure, away from the public. She'll also need a DWA license, public liability insurance, and a vet inspection. No vet or council would ever grant a license to anyone wishing to keep one as if it were a domestic dog.

Walking it is definitely out of the question. The enclosure must have enough room for the animal to exhibit as natural environment as possible, and adequate space to exercise. Taking it into a public area is a serious risk to the public, and very irresponsible.


----------



## IceBloodExotics

Its like saying, I have a lion, it attacked someone, are they legal?....why didnt she find out before hand.


----------



## redcherry

As said, i can't see it being a wolf hybrid and if it is (coughs) she's breaking the law. As for not being able to control it.... don't get me started.


Are you sure it's not a german shepard X husky or some other northern breed? :whistling2:


----------



## akuma 天

Sjd1987 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm asking on behalf of a friend of mine. She has a hybrid wolf and when I join on RFUK and read the DWA section mentioned she might need a dwa license.
> I was a bit confussed about the hybrid wolf license bit and so was she.
> Anyway the wolf is a cross between a German Shepard and wolf. It's 75% wolf and only 25% German Shepard. It's kept in a rented one bed house (council owned) not sure if that means anything. Also is taken for walks everyday without a mussel or anything. (personally I am quite scared of it and it can do a lot of damage, it jumped up my uncle and he was literally bleeding quite badly) she can't really control it but wants to keep it (don't ask me why) she is now worried if she needs a dwa license and gets rejected and they find out bout him. Or someone reports her as it's not the friendliest of wolf/dog. I think it was abused as a pup as she got it and it was already quite big maybe a couple of years old.
> 
> Anyway any help would be really appreciated so I can pass it on and she can either not be stressed out or decide what she will do.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


These types of animals are not what you would describe as easy to come by, in the legitimate market they are expensive, on the black market they are *VERY* expensive, so the chances on one being abused and then effectively given away are slim.

I would hazard a guess the animal is not what its claimed to be, even if the owner genuinely believes it and was told it direct.

However, as stated if it is a True F1 then it need a licence.


----------



## Sjd1987

Thank you for replies. And I did look at that link before hand but like I said I wasn't sure ant wanted the opinion of people who know about dwa licenses etc. I have told her she shouldn't have it 1. Not just for safety o general pupils but because it has no space. And I'm 100% it's wolf. No doubt about it! I will pass on the message and hope she sees sense!


----------



## Sjd1987

She paid ALOT of money for it £2k Infact or around that mark.


----------



## Meko

That price sounds about the right price for Saarloos Wolf Dogs and Czechoslovakian Wolfdog.


----------



## Sjd1987

Can I ask if she got report by a neighbour or something can the person who it's reported to tell its a wolf??? I can't really explain what I mean but if they took it away
Could she turn around and say well it's not a wolf if that makes sense (I'm with everyone else by the way and thinks she shouldn't have it)


----------



## coldestblood

Sjd1987 said:


> Can I ask if she got report by a neighbour or something can the person who it's reported to tell its a wolf??? I can't really explain what I mean but if they took it away
> Could she turn around and say well it's not a wolf if that makes sense (I'm with everyone else by the way and thinks she shouldn't have it)


I doubt that would work. Do you have a picture of the animal?


----------



## kelluz

wolfdogs arent hard to come by, there are uk breeders plasted all over google,and for the ones ive seen im pretty sure you dont need a licence


----------



## coldestblood

kelluz said:


> wolfdogs arent hard to come by, there are uk breeders plasted all over google,and for the ones ive seen *im pretty sure you dont need a licence*


[
*Wolf-dog hybrids and the Dangerous Wild Animals Act 1976*

Wolf-dog hybrids are not a true species but a hybrid of the domestic dog crossed with the wolf. These animals are required to be licensed under the Act. This is because the Schedule to the Act states any hybrid of a kind of mammal specified in the Schedule must be licensed; a wolf is a mammal specified in the Schedule as it is included in the listing of all species of Canidae (ie the dog family) and does not fall within the specified exemptions to this listing, unlike the _Canis familiaris_, the domestic dog (but not the Dingo, _Canis familiaris dingo_), raccoon dogs and foxes.
In addition, under the Act any animal with at least one parent as such a hybrid requires a licence. However, the second generation following a wolf/domestic dog hybrid does not require a licence if neither of its parents is a hybrid, as illustrated below.

Therefore, taking the example of Czechoslovakian Wolf Dogs, Sarloos or similar “wolf-dog hybrids”, where an animal is third generation, or further removed from the original wolf content, a licence is not required under the Act.


----------



## Sjd1987

I'm sure there is a pic on fb I will try and find one and either put the link on here or post pic on here


----------



## tonyb12

Ill keep a lookout on the news for when shes been attacked


----------



## Weatherwax

I very much doubt that is is a wolf hybrid of any kind. There are lots of 'wolfdog' breeders on the net, but again its unlikely any of theirs have high wolf content either, they just sell for massive prices to gullible people. Even worse, some churn out these dogs without any health testing, and the resulting fall out of dogs with major health issues can be devastating. I do rescue work for a breed that are wolf looking and come across this sort of thing a lot sadly. I also get asked if my dogs are wolves, and nope, they aren't. I wouldn't want a wolf, or a wolf hybrid, they don't have the domesticated part that makes a dog a dog, and are still very much a wild animal. Czech wolfdogs and sarloos wolfdogs are recognised breeds, and are lovely (my friend owns some, properly bred, registered and imported) but even these don't have a high wolf content.

I would advise your friend to get professional help with training her dog either way.

One of my boys for reference, ooo look at the scary wolf, not! Tee hee! (By the way he was a rehome too, from someone who bought a cute pup with no concept of the dog they were buying, and will always have his issues poor big lump)


----------



## Tarron

Meko said:


> That price sounds about the right price for Saarloos Wolf Dogs and Czechoslovakian Wolfdog.


I was thinking along these lines too.

Your friend probably has a cross and either doesn't understand the difference (in which case she should really have researched what she was getting) or she was flat out lied too.
She should try and trace the owner to find out exactly what she has.

IF she does have a wolf hybrid, and needs to take action immediately. She should contact her local council and explain the situation. The dog will probably be taken to a suitable place (nearby zoo quarantine or something) and she will have to apply for a license. The chances are she will not be able to keep the animal and it will be taken from her permanently. In this case, to avoid fees from temporary homing, license inspection fees, and possible euthanasia (which could happen if a home/wildlife centre cannot be found) she should accept the jnevitable and try to rehome him suitably herself.

However, my bet is on wolfdog x, so she just needs to sort out behaviour training etc.


----------



## stark

Weatherwax said:


> I very much doubt that is is a wolf hybrid of any kind. There are lots of 'wolfdog' breeders on the net, but again its unlikely any of theirs have high wolf content either, they just sell for massive prices to gullible people. Even worse, some churn out these dogs without any health testing, and the resulting fall out of dogs with major health issues can be devastating. I do rescue work for a breed that are wolf looking and come across this sort of thing a lot sadly. I also get asked if my dogs are wolves, and nope, they aren't. I wouldn't want a wolf, or a wolf hybrid, they don't have the domesticated part that makes a dog a dog, and are still very much a wild animal. Czech wolfdogs and sarloos wolfdogs are recognised breeds, and are lovely (my friend owns some, properly bred, registered and imported) but even these don't have a high wolf content.
> 
> I would advise your friend to get professional help with training her dog either way.
> 
> One of my boys for reference, ooo look at the scary wolf, not! Tee hee! (By the way he was a rehome too, from someone who bought a cute pup with no concept of the dog they were buying, and will always have his issues poor big lump)
> 
> image


What is the breed of dog you do rescue work with?
Beautiful picture too.

Tom


----------



## 39761

Wolf Dogs - UK Wolf Dog Breeders


----------



## mikeyb

aguy in st ives cornwall has one of these its never mussled and its the most placid dog ive seen in ages just chills out laying at his feet at one of the cafe's or last time i saw it just sat on the harbour looking out to sea and its really freindly i asked if it was cool to stroke it and the bloke was cool about it ............. one thing though huuuuuuuuuuuge fricking paws


----------



## SiUK

There is a difference between a wolf dog and a wolf hybrid that needs a DWA license, and I very much doubt she has an actual wolf hybrid


----------



## Rottalma

Sjd1987 said:


> She paid ALOT of money for it £2k Infact or around that mark.


£2000 is not a lot in the canine world.


----------



## mscongeniality

Taking on a 2 year old wolf, if that's what it is would not be something I would do. I did speak to someone who had a wolf once that he kept as a domestic pet. My partner spotted the wolf first and I felt compelled to take a closer look. I have seen very many wolfish looking dogs but there is something about the body structure, the way the animal carries itself that for me is noticeably a wolf rather than wolfish looking dog. 

Getting back to the guy with the wolf. He has a wonderfully behaved animal. Very obedient and well trained. He doesn't take him for walks around the block, he walks him 10 miles every day. He has a particular diet he feeds him, I forget the contents of it. Secured outdoor area etc. He expends a huge amount of time and effort on his wolf who is now a year and a half. He has had him from a cub.

Before even worrying about whatever licensing your friend might need, she needs to think about meeting the needs of her pet. I really don't think that a 1 bedroom flat is an appropriate place for a wolf. There's also the extreme worry that she can't control it. Someone is going to get seriously hurt or killed, the wolf will end up getting euthanised and it's not the wolf's fault. I don't know if anyone on here can help. I know some people keep wolves but they are likely already in their own, established packs. 

Fact is, nobody's going to give her a license to keep a wolf she can't control in a council flat. She needs to find someone who can take care of it properly. If she genuinely cares about it then that is what she should be looking to do.


----------



## RubyTiger

I agree I doubt it is actually crossed with a wolf it is probably some other mix or a northern inuit dog or another breed previously mentioned. Would be a good idea to post some pictures and maybe ask around elsewhere to find out. And how do you know it's a wolf mix? - did she get any legit paperwork from the previous owner? Maybe it's worth getting in contact with them. If it was an actual hybrid as the people who sold it to her claim they should be aware of legislation in order to own it.


----------



## Stephan Grundy

Even if it's a Nordic-type spitz dog (called by some "wolf-dogs" because they are not that far removed from wolves, but not the same as a wolf/dog hybrid"), keeping it in the restricted environment described is a very bad idea.
A "wolf-dog" with no recent lupine ancestry needs a large area to run in daily, or at least two *extremely* long runs with its owner and a medium-sized area to exercise in. These animals are not Irish Wolfhounds (run 10 miles in nothing flat and turn into furniture for 24 hours), they are constantly very active.
If it is a wolf-hybrid, that goes by about three times more...

No wonder she can't control it! 

"Wolf-dogs" are very strong-willed - sometimes more so than wolves or wolf crosses, which generally have a little more respect for pack hierarchy and symbolic dominance/discipline - and, while physical strength is not required to keep control of a wolf hybrid, *knowledge* of how wolves naturally interact is crucial.

Blah, I'm probably preaching to the choir here, but this post just hit one of my buttons, as I've raised Norwegian Elkhounds for many years and am currently the proud daddy of a wolakmute as well...


----------



## karl71

*husky*

hi there,
i came across these when i was looking for a husky 8 years ago,and did alot of speaking to breeders and on the net,every breeder that i spoke to asked if they were children in the house,and a large area for them,so i listen to them about the dangers of the wolf temp, after a long wail we had a huskamute boy from a local breeder ,only after 6 years has we calmed down, he has long walks he has a patio area of 20x40 feet out sized he is out of this world with the boys,nanook is now 8years old and he weighs 8 1/2 stone and the strength of these dogs is huge
cheers
karl


----------



## RobynHood.

Even if it was simply a husky she should not have it in such a small space. One walk a day isn't enough either. I really don't like dog owners who want to keep them in bad conditions because of their attachments, wolf-dog or not.


----------



## Moshpitviper

Sjd1987 said:


> She paid ALOT of money for it £2k Infact or around that mark.


then she had her pants pulled down.


----------



## Snakemanrf

To you people saying there hard to come by no they are not ive seen timber wolf hybrids for as little as £600 and the seller had the true timber wolf there for all to see so you clearly have no clue! I considered getting one years ago but decided due to their temperement they were not suitable for keeping in a house but they are easy to get just like pit bulls are easy to get but illegal just because we are not allowed to keep them does not stop people breeding them and selling them.


----------



## Snakemanrf

Heres a link to loads for sale that was so hard it took 2 seconds to find!
Wolf Dog Puppies


----------



## BMo1979

I'm sure I heard a behaviour expert (it might have been Bloch) say: A Wolf/Dog hybrid doesn't make a better dog, it only creates a "bad" (as in useless) wolf.
It's shocking how seemingly easy it is though, to get a hold of one, although I believe that 99% are just wolf look-a-like dogs and sellers are relying on the naivety/stupidity of buyers.
In my OH's home town (or nearby) there's allegedly one bloke who keeps wolves/hybrids. He's got a license, but is still an irresponsible tool, breeding his wolf with all sorts. The most "adventurous" mix (if true!) was a Husky-Wolf-Doberman mix. Figure that!

That said though: My dream has always been to own a Czech. Wolfdog. They're not hybrids though (if bought from a reputable breeder), but still have some characteristics of the original pairings (if bred and brought up correctly mainly the positive ones). Unfortunately they're not a recognized breed in the UK yet and there's too much fraud going on (again dogs being sold under the breed name that are a mix of several northern breeds). There are 2-3 breeders that look decent, but they also know how rare the breed is, so their prizes are possibly double of what you would pay on the continent.

P.S: LOL. Just noticed my post count: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mHe6FMs46o Iron Maiden: number of the beasthttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mHe6FMs46o


----------



## lisadew24

I had a Czech wolf dog come in my work and she was beautiful owner said she could escape from crates quite easily she was looking for one she couldnt get out of. I also watched a cesar Millian special where he was with wolf hybrids and the wolf specialist said it was the worse thing to do was to mix dog with wolf because they don't know how to act.


----------



## exotick9

Just come across this thread so sorry for replying very late to this. As for the situation, re-home the animal straight away to someone who knows what they are doing! I keep High Content Wolf Hybrids and one thing I can tell you is that they are VERY hard work and can be dangerous if in the wrong hands. Yes there are many breeders that sell this hybrids but none of which are true hybrids that are stated. Alot are huskies x or northern inuit x. There is only a handful of true wolf/hybrid owners in the uk and we all keep it low-key. Mine have a huge enclosure that they are kept in most of the time unless they need to go to the vets (which can be a challange lol), you can not take them out over the park or down to the shops as their prey drive is threw the roof! Most do not like to leave thier enclosure belive it or not as this is their world and the only thing they have ever know and feel safe in their enclosure. But after all the negatives if you ever get chance to own one (in the right conditions) they are an amazing animal to own. Listening to them howl is one of the best sounds you will hear especially on a late summers night. Being in their presence when in with them is a feeling that will never leave ya, being excepted by them is truly an achivment. 
I wish your friend all the best and hope that she gets it sorted out before the animal does to much damage.


----------



## exotick9

Forgot to add if your friend truly has a high content wolf hybrid then the breeder usally does a home check to see where their animal is going. I can't see one of the true breeders in the uk would sell to someone in a flat?


----------



## steveandval

I hear of a lot of "WOLF" mix dogs that people have, 90% of them are not what people think, thgere are some reputable breeders out there but not many.


----------



## Marc2013

she can't really control it but wants to keep it

That alone would make me wary of her having any dog she cant control.


----------



## exotick9

I agree most people beleive they have something they don't, but half of that is due to the breeders telling lies just to earn a few quid!! Again you are correct there is only a handful of true breeders in the uk half of which I wouldn't buy from! I don't breed mine very often and wen I do I keep most of them for my private collection not into the money thing like a lot of breeders.


----------



## redtails

*WolfDogs*

WWW.A1WOLFDOGS.CO.UK


----------



## Tarantulaguy01

IF the animal is a wolf she needs to hand the animal over ASAP . The wolf needs structure a chain of command if you like they are VERY powerful animals please make her see sense before potently someone gets seriously hurt


----------



## Herptileeditor

*Wolf Dog*

I had a TRUE 1st generation cross Wolf / GSD (dog) and a 2nd generation (bitch) from a reputable breeder some years ago thanks to a VERY reputable zooman who has now sadly passed on.
Yes SOME hybrids can be a handful but MOST ARE NOT. 
I have to say that since they are true pack animals PROVIDING you set up the heirarchy from day one ie. YOU are the alpha male / female then you should have no problems.
My two animals were the BEST canines I have ever owned - sadly they are now no longer with us but I miss them EVERY DAY certainly my dog was really something special.
Jus be careful where you buy them from!!!


----------



## ian14

Herptileeditor said:


> I had a TRUE 1st generation cross Wolf / GSD (dog) and a 2nd generation (bitch) from a reputable breeder some years ago thanks to a VERY reputable zooman who has now sadly passed on.
> Yes SOME hybrids can be a handful but MOST ARE NOT.
> I have to say that since they are true pack animals PROVIDING you set up the heirarchy from day one ie. YOU are the alpha male / female then you should have no problems.
> My two animals were the BEST canines I have ever owned - sadly they are now no longer with us but I miss them EVERY DAY certainly my dog was really something special.
> Jus be careful where you buy them from!!!


Hope you had a DWAL for them!


----------

